# GPU-Z Incorrect Pixel Fillrate



## KissSh0t (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi, I am confused about the Pixel Fillrate in GPU-Z.

My video card is an "EVGA GTX 460 1024MB"

When running GPU-Z v0.5.5 it shows 23.0GPixel/s

When running GPU-Z v.0.5.8 it shows 10.1GPixel/s

Which is the correct reading? is this a bug?

When I had my "EVGA 8800GTS SSC Edition", it was 11.5GPixel/s for the Pixel Fillrate.

I'm a little confused.

Here is a screenshot showing 0.5.5 next to 0.5.8 next to each other with my video card.


----------



## Play3r (Feb 1, 2012)

Looks like its an nvidia issue. but i ran both on my GT520 and gave me

v0.5.4 Fillrate 6.5GPixels
v0.5.5 Fillrate 6.5GPixels
v0.5.7 Fillrate 1.6GPixels
v0.5.8 Fillrate 1.6GPixels

My 6950 Fillrate Doesnt change from 28.2GPixels in all versios.

I would say that v0.5.5 is wrong and that 10.1 is your fillrate


----------



## KissSh0t (Feb 1, 2012)

My GPU-Z v0.4.9 Screenshot that I made in 2010 when I purchased this video card has a Pixel Fillrate of 23.0GPixel/s






My GPU-Z v0.5.0 Screenshot that I made in 2011 has a Pixel Fillrate of 23.0GPixel/s






Only GPU-Z v0.5.7 and GPU-Z v0.5.8 have shown 10.1GPixel/s

Has GPU-Z been wrong since 2010 and have since made changes or is this a bug?

The first GPU-Z screenshot was made when this card had the original Bios, since then I have applied the Free Performance Boost Bios, hence the different build number.


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 1, 2012)

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=155459


----------



## theonedub (Feb 1, 2012)

To use your own words:  



KissSh0t said:


> GPU-Z been wrong since 2010 and have since made changes


----------



## KissSh0t (Feb 1, 2012)

Now I'm super confused... but thanks for the reply W1zzard.

And theonedub.


----------



## KissSh0t (Feb 1, 2012)

So... a X1900XTX and 8800GTS SSC has a higher Pixel Fillrate than a GTX 460? That doesn't seem right?

Or will I need to redo those cards to see the new updated Pixel Fillrate with the newer build of GPU-Z?


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 1, 2012)

only nvidia geforce fermi architecture is affected by the correction.


----------



## KissSh0t (Feb 1, 2012)

Okydoky W1zzard :>


----------



## Lion_Smith (Feb 26, 2012)

The first of all thanks for your program  Perfect work.
I have same problem 
My VideoCard Asus ENGTX560 DC/2DI/1GD5
I test on 6 different versions from 5.4 to 5.9. Right Pixel Fillrate 25.9GP/s.


----------

